# Bean to cup cleaning fluid



## agentgonzo (May 18, 2020)

Having just bought a new bean to cup machine and worked my way through their 'tester' bottle of cleaning solution for the milk system, I'm left wondering what the difference is between these expensive branded cleaning solutions Vs a few drops of washing up liquid. What do people use on here?


----------

